# Specialized HotRock 16, 20, 24 builds/mods



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

As I was searching for information on repairing my son's Specialized Hotrock, I came across several threads on this forum, so I thought I'd aggregate them all in one place to make it easier for the next guy looking to see what has been done with that bike.
Let me know if I missed anything.

*24*
HotRock 24 Fever - Shop Me a 24" Wheel Build
New bike for my boy

*20*
Project "green machine" Hotrock 20"
Some work to do on my son's Hot Rock 20
Yet another 20" Hotrock build thread... 
2008 hotrock worth 175.00
20" hotrock 2X9 ???
My 20" Hotrock x-mas gift project
Hotrock 20 mods on a budget
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/just-got-my-5-year-old-her-first-real-mountainbike-718064.html

*16*
Hand brake for a 16" Hotrock
Another 16" Hotrock Build
Resisting the urge to upgrade


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, there are a lot of threads.

Good job for consolidating them in one place. :thumbsup:


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Missed mine...
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/just-got-my-5-year-old-her-first-real-mountainbike-718064.html


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

indianadave said:


> Missed mine...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/just-got-my-5-year-old-her-first-real-mountainbike-718064.html


Updated. Thanks!!


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

So for those of you who have built up Hotrocks, which frame model would you suggest? As near as I can tell, the pre 2009 models had a shorter TT, steeper HT angle, shorter chainstay, higher standover(?), and 130mm rear spacing, as compared to the newer models.

Overall, I see the slacker HT angle on the newer models and the lower standover as positives, but the longer TT and chainstay as negatives. I also like the 135mm rear spacing on the new models, which will allow me to drop in a hub for a cassette more easily.... 

But, since I've never worked on either bike (let alone ridden them), I'm curious what others who are more experienced would suggest.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

They're a;; good frames. If you're going to strip it and build it up, peruse Craigslist and Ebay and get one as cheap as you can. Main difference is that newer ones have a front shock, if that's important.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for compiling, I'll be picking up a pink recent model 20" for my daughter and will be looking to tinker with it.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

On 20" wheels
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/20-32-spoke-options-kids-bike-714944.html

On 20" tires
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...alternatives-mow-joes-789480-post9323030.html

Not Hotrock - but has good info on parts conversion:
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...ct-customized-marin-hidden-canyon-581791.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...in-hidden-canyon-20-going-put-xtr-726045.html

Suntour fork mods:
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/increasing-sr-suntour-40mm-travel-fork-60mm-729468.html


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

New 20 incher build:
Red Hotrock build


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for this informational thread! I'll be taking notes for my kids' 16 and 20 builds!


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude could you add mine please ? I'll be updating the thread with new mods as they arrive

Flash Yellow Custom Hotrock 16

Ta


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

chrisjmcqueen said:


> Dude could you add mine please ? I'll be updating the thread with new mods as they arrive
> 
> Flash Yellow Custom Hotrock 16
> Ta


Nice build!
For some reason I can`t edit the first post anymore... Not sure if it`s because it`s too old or what


----------



## Dirt's FSR (Dec 13, 2012)

here is the bike that Santa brought my son for Christmas -

a mix of XT and X9 - Rock Shox Duke U-turn fork BB7 disks - 

all good fun


----------



## Son Of Don (Feb 27, 2013)

So... For the past few days I have been looking over your threads on 20" bikes, and reading all the reviews looking for my daughters next bike. Currently she is on a Hotrock 16. She is 44" and 48 lbs, her 5th birthday is toward the end of March. 
The two 20"s I've narrowed down are the Specialized Hotrock and the Giant Revel. I also like the Gary Fisher, however none of my LBS carry them, only the Trek. 
It seems that the Hotrock and Revel are both decent bikes, no matter what I will have to do some upgrades to insure that it lasts her and then her brother to? I suppose that is my first question. 
The Hotrock costs 315.00 at a LBS here in Bellingham. The Revel would be an hour drive south to Everett with a cheaper cost at 250.00. Does that really matter once we fill up the car with gas and get food?
This is where I'm at...


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Dirt's FSR said:


> here is the bike that Santa brought my son for Christmas -
> 
> a mix of XT and X9 - Rock Shox Duke U-turn fork BB7 disks -
> 
> all good fun


Very nice! Never seen one with rear suspension. Do you have closer pics of it?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Son of Don, if you wrench your own bikes make the drive, otherwise support the shop that will wrench them for you. The reality is that you will be lucky to get two seasons out of the bike before it is outgrown, so do not overspend. And don't forget that components can move from frame to frame so no risk there...

Fred


----------



## TIC (Jun 5, 2005)

I picked up a very nice 24" Hotrock for $95 on Craigslist today for my 9 year old. He has outgrown his 2011 20" Trek MT60 which we bought new and I always felt was a POS for the price. We previously had a 2010 16" Hotrock in Yellow/Black that I liked a lot, so I figured we would just move up the Specialized line.

The 24"er we bought is black with white trim, has an RST Capa Fork, 7-speed Sram X3.0 rear derailluer and disk brake bosses on the fork and chainstay. Any idea what model year this might have been?

It's really clean and just needs a bit of adjustment on the rear derailluer. It could probably use new brake cables too. I think I'm going to take a look at some possible upgrades to lighten it up a bit. I might also convert to disk brakes just because they are cool.

Back when we bought the 16"er, then the 20"er I didn't know about the family/kid forum on MTBR. Glad I found it. I've gotten some great upgrade idea here.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

TIC said:


> The 24"er we bought is black with white trim, has an RST Capa Fork, 7-speed Sram X3.0 rear derailluer and disk brake bosses on the fork and chainstay. Any idea what model year this might have been?


Specialized Bicycle Components . You can go year by year and look for it. If you have the newer style, with the curved down tube, and you know it is not the A1, that'll cut out a bunch of years.


----------



## TIC (Jun 5, 2005)

IAmHolland said:


> . You can go year by year and look for it. If you have the newer style, with the curved down tube, and you know it is not the A1, that'll cut out a bunch of years.


IAmH,

Thanks. I found it. It is a 2008 A1 in black. Nice find for the $95 price.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a HR16, preferably in pink (what can I say, the little guy likes his pastels...JK). Stock or tricked-out, I'll take a look. Been searching E-bay and CR with no luck. Anybodies kids growing? (I have a feeling that this is a direct result of feeding them....)


----------



## TIC (Jun 5, 2005)

There's one on Cincinnati, Ohio Craigslist for $45. Looks great in the pics. It's orange and black

Sorry, not enough posts to be able to attach the URL.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for putting together this very-helpful aggregated thread. :thumbsup:

I literally just came back from picking up a girl's '09/'10 Hotrock ($90/Craigslist) for my petite 6yr-old daughter.

Looking forward to trying some of those mod's.

2 pix from the original Craigslist ad (not my own). As pictured, it weighs 24lbs 13oz on my scale.















{EDIT}
And here's a pic (taken on 7/11/'13)...


----------

